# Stray dogs Montenegro



## Haloze (Oct 19, 2013)

We are staying at a campsite in Montenegro. There is a tiny, very frightened mama and her six puppies living under a old caravan. I have been feeding her for the last week. I had no idea that they had such a stray dog and cat problem here.
I have contacted the local animal rescues here, of course they are all full and I have been advised not to put them there as they are rat holes.

A couple of friends have donated some money and we have managed to secure her and her babies a place for a month in foster care and have her sterilised after she has weaned them. What will happen after that is anybody's guess.
We already have three rescues so cant take her with us. 

Just really wanted to know how you all cope with finding strays on your travels? I find it heart breaking, she is such a lovely sweet dog who so desperately wants to be friends but is too frightened to do so!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Be very wary of stray dogs, they might seem friendly and cuddly but most are Ferrell and can actually do what dogs are designed to do, fend for themselves equally as effective as a cat can..

They can carry all sorts of diseases that domestic dogs do not, and that is the bench mark we judge them on thinking they are just like domesticated pets.. If you get a nip of one of them, it might change your entire life if you are infected.. Feed them if you must, but do not interact with them...

They know no other life than the one they are leading..

ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We were befriended by one such stray a few years ago. She followed us and our dogs on walks. She slept by our van at night. Try as we might we could not entice her to enter our van though. I am not sure that they carry any diseases that our own dogs do not carry. Of course they are not vaccinated but probably have a natural immunity which is why they have survived.

Although it seems like a sad life to us, the adult dog is probably perfectly happy the way she is as long as she can find food. She is probably helping to keep the rat population down!
Finding the puppies homes and, most importantly, getting them neutered is the way forward.


----------



## Haloze (Oct 19, 2013)

I do have lots of experience with strays but was not expecting to find the amount that is here. It is quite shocking. I have been bitten too, too many times to count by stray dogs as I have worked a lot with rescues.

They say the average life is about 1 to 2 years depending that is out of the ones that make it that far.
Most are very friendly unless the have suffered trauma at the hands of a human. 

She and her pups are meant to be getting picked up tomorrow and taken to a foster for now. Today I was out in the local town and the amount of females that where either pregnant or nursing was unbelievable!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It would break my heart

But I'd help if I could
my hound from hell is so loved

They all deserve to belong and be loved
Good on you that you managed to make a difference to that one and her pups

Aldra


----------



## Haloze (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks akdra, but its only a drop in the ocean here... I feel so sad for them...


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

One of the many reasons I want to leave Spain and move back to UK. 
We are always finding them but luckily we have a good re homing charity that looks after them gets them fit and healthy before finding them homes.


----------



## Haloze (Oct 19, 2013)

Its great that you have that in Spain! I find it very hard, just came back form the local town, took a load of dog biscuits with me... I couldn't live in a place and watch them everyday suffering like they do. Some are ok, mostly males as they don't have to keep having litter after litter.


----------

